# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Legit Steroids >  Testosterone Enanthate 250 by Norma

## living2die

Looking to get some feedback on Norma Testosterone Enanthate 250.

Amp details: amber brown, with white score stripe.

Testosterone Enanthate / Norma
1 mL oily inj. sol. 250mg
Lot 0805011
Exp.05/10

----------


## blake.varhaug

id say theyre good to go but im not an expert on amps

----------


## SK1Viking

those are some of the best e's out there always a little overdosed

----------


## juicy_brucy

i'm guessing that you don't have the boxes they came in, do ya?

----------


## SK1Viking

juicy have you seen these faked???

----------

